# Updated Pictures Of My 4 Serras



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

My fish room:



















S.Elongatus:





































S.Rhombeus:





































S.Manueli:





































S.Geryi:


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy effin sh*t! I LOVE ur fish and setup! submit the photo of the elongates looking at the cam! I put money you'll win


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like your fish room, very nice and great collection of serras you have.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

..................







......................


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice job Mat!!! 
I like what you did with the manny tank (the driftwood) and how you scaped the geryi's tank!!









Well, I know where I'm going tonight after work!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice room, actually looks like it could be used as an office or something else at the same time. You should post these in the "show your fish room thread" ...

Obviously the Manny is my favorite


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice collection bro they're all beautiful and nice photo taking skills !


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

omg you are a god for me....





















:rockon:that is awesome....


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot everyone !!!



Smoke said:


> *Very nice room, actually looks like it could be used as an office or something else at the same time.* You should post these in the "show your fish room thread" ...
> 
> Obviously the Manny is my favorite


I have a home theatre system on the other side of the room. That room's my ''chill'' spot


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

wow Moon. Very nice.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Truly amazing collection you have. In the first pic i could just put a chair in the middle of all 3 tanks and sit there for hours!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Respect









thats a great looking fish room. very nice setups and fish









thanks for sharing


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

e46markus said:


> Truly amazing collection you have. In the first pic i could just put a chair in the middle of all 3 tanks and sit there for hours!


That's my new favorite passtime !!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Absolutely amazing collection. Love the first pic, looks very relaxing. As someone mention already you should put this in the "show your fish room" thread. Maybe with a video walk-through.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, just incredible tanks and fish there


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

that is ill


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Jealous! Nice room.

What size tanks?


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

stunning


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG, Nice Fish Room...


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Amazing looking setup!







Where do you get your driftwood? I have a 210 gallon and a second one on the way and I have been looking for some cool driftwood.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Amazing looking setup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked it up at my lfs. I don't know where it comes from/what type of wood it is...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great set up!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome fish room Moon, are those tanks in the first pic 125's or 180gals? Either way great setups and fish


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

looks awesome man! I wish I could have a chill spot like that! The tanks look great. What kind of lights do you use?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

sweet setups bud!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Everything is awesome, the room, the tank set ups and of course your fish too!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot everyone for the kind comments !!!
I take great pride in my tanks !!



RedBelly11 said:


> Awesome fish room Moon, are those tanks in the first pic 125's or 180gals? Either way great setups and fish


haha !!
They loook bigger than they are on that first picture because i took it with an extra wide angle lens on my camera. They are 90, 125 and 75 gallons...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice and clean setups


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

This crazy !!!


----------

